# Intuitives are psychos and Sensors are dumb...



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't really think that, but I used to be on many forums before this one and there seems to be a lot of prejudice. I have mainly noticed that some intuitives think they are superior to sensors and when guessing the type of someone they are like "she's dumb so she must be a sensor".
Why are there so many stereotypes? Can we all just get along? :sad:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, why can't we just accept that we are all dumb psychos? I mean, come on guys. Seriously. :frustrating:


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

the more you talk about it the more its a problem... this has been mentioned so much lol
just let the prejudice people live in their sad prejudice worlds
This is the type of problem you can't fix because this involves a lot of people


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Marino said:


> Yeah, why can't we just accept that we are all dumb psychos? I mean, come on guys. Seriously. :frustrating:


You took the words right out of my mouth, therefore you must be a... dentist


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I recently learned how to tie my shoes, I'd say that I am intelligent.

Sensors and Intuitives are equal, clearly one is not better than the other. Without one the other would be boned.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Sensors and Intuitives are equal, clearly one is not better than the other.


Agreed :happy:

I think these are the functions where the most prejudice occurs. Yeah I know I can't change the way people think but it's bothering me greatly so I just wanted to address it. Yup, I bet many others have addressed it before me but I really needed to get this off my chest.
The old saying is true: *"Variety is the spice of life."*


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

I would advise staying away from reading youtube video comments. 

It's realllllly bad over there.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of people just bash what they don't understand/are different from. 

Allspice is the spice to life, it's just so useful.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's something I've seen a lot too (and since Personality Type forums tend to be predominantly Intuitive, I hear more "Sensors are dumb" than "Intuitives are psychos"). I'm glad there isn't quite as much of that here.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, there's this thing called "Sensorcide" my friend wanted to to be part of. Yeah some people wanna take it to extremes...
I'm an intuitive and I'm not particularly bright. I'm miss avergage at the best of times. I usually have to ask for clarification and a sensor is usually the one who gives the answer


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

HollyGolightly said:


> I'm an intuitive and I'm not particularly bright. I'm miss avergage at the best of times. I usually have to ask for clarification and a sensor is usually the one who gives the answer


That isn't anythgin to do with being stupid. That is just the S/N wall. My INTP friend asks me for clarification and I ask her for clarification. This comes up all the time when S and N talk. No intelligence involved here. Once you get used to someone you start to understand their though process and everything becomes clear.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes but I ask for clarification at the oddest times, and for the most obvious things 
I'm a bear of very little brain 
But I wouldn't say I'm dumb, I just have my head in the clouds a little too much


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

In case of myself I'm actually taking "Psycho" as a compliment :crazy: :crazy: :laughing:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought this early when I was learning about typology. It becomes very obvious very soon how foolish thinking in this direction is. You know, if you have any common sense.

A lot of other notions that seem prevalent in MBTI do as well.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Vexations*

SHOUT! said Robert Graves, But this was probably an ESTP.

HOWL! says Ginsberg, he is a Wolf ENTJ.

Not DUMB though.

As an INTP I find I will be dumb though when Guardians are around. It is safer that way. They think they are right and you are wrong, so it is waste of time and darn right disadvantage to open your hearts to them.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Perseus said:


> As an INTP I find I will be dumb though when Guardians are around. It is safer that way. They think they are right and you are wrong, so it is waste of time and darn right disadvantage to open your hearts to them.


Yeah, those damn guardians, right? That's the kind of notion I was talking about.

People are just... people. Even if they do things in different ways, they all have the same basic fears, desires, dreams and things that annoy them. This doesn't apply just to MBTI, but also when thinking about people from very different places in the world, such as third world countries or tribal societies. I'm sometimes surprised to hear so many oversimplications.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Kysinor said:


> In case of myself I'm actually taking "Psycho" as a compliment :crazy: :crazy: :laughing:


 
Same here mate, you wonder how we must appear to the outside world, when we are obviously superior! (jk)


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Yes but I ask for clarification at the oddest times, and for the most obvious things
> I'm a bear of very little brain
> But I wouldn't say I'm dumb, I just have my head in the clouds a little too much


I agree that S/N does not have to do with intelligence, but rather the way you see things and take in information. Simply different perspectives. Unfortunately, I often feel that sensors think I'm a weirdo (including my family). 

I don't think that Keirsey's claim that Rationals are "Intellectuals" is very helpful in preventing stereotypes among the different types. I think that labeling such as that can lead to swollen heads. I certainly wouldn't claim that I'm an intellectual.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Good point. Sometimes the labels themselves are misleading. If the intuitives are psycho and the sensors are dumb, there is also the prejudice that thinkers are psycho and feelers are dumb. I used to believe that, about the thinkers, before I started coming to these forums. At that time, it had never occurred to me that the S/N distinction might create any problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

The problem with NT's is that we live so much within our own heads that we often take insults as compliments. :laughing:


----------

